# Chocolate Cake



## idaku (Sep 11, 2007)

I desperately need the best recipe for chocolate cake, apple cake and apple crumble. Thank you.:lips:

Resepi RR Recipe : For those who loves cooking...


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi there!

I can't help you with the apple cake or crumble, but for the chocloate cake, you might want to try the 'Double Chocolate Layer Cake' on Epicurious.com:

Double Chocolate Layer Cake Recipe at Epicurious.com

It's pretty amazing!

Enjoy!

-Mary


----------



## idaku (Sep 11, 2007)

I love to try this recipe. Thank you MaryE.


----------

